# We need a 'thud' smilie!



## marmalady (May 8, 2006)

This whole site has some very cool smilies, but the 'thud' one in particular was how I felt responding to a very long, involved thread the past few days!  

http://www.sf-fandom.com/vbulletin/misc.php?do=showsmilies


----------



## texasgirl (May 8, 2006)

yep, that one is cute!!


----------

